# Woodpecker plate into jointech table



## Danimal61 (Dec 13, 2009)

So I bought the Jointech Router Table for $20+$21 SH. So now I want to mount it on my Table Saw extension (no problem fits fine, tapped the phenolic top and screwed everything together. Time to attach router (PC 8529) on to a Woodpecker plate, great everything going well.......the Woodpecker plate is to tight for the Table. Really need to muscle the plate into the table. The Plate is 9 1/4 X 11 1/4 the plate opening on the Jointech table is about a 1/32 of in inch under 9 1/4 and 11 1/4.

What is the solution, or is there another router plate that will fit into the the Jointech phenolic table easier than the woodpecker?

Thanks in advance 

Dan Beinecke


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Danimal61 said:


> So I bought the Jointech Router Table for $20+$21 SH. So now I want to mount it on my Table Saw extension (no problem fits fine, tapped the phenolic top and screwed everything together. Time to attach router (PC 8529) on to a Woodpecker plate, great everything going well.......the Woodpecker plate is to tight for the Table. Really need to muscle the plate into the table. The Plate is 9 1/4 X 11 1/4 the plate opening on the Jointech table is about a 1/32 of in inch under 9 1/4 and 11 1/4.
> 
> What is the solution, or is there another router plate that will fit into the the Jointech phenolic table easier than the woodpecker?
> 
> ...


Hi Dan - If it's that close, I'd be inclined to just route out the hole in the table to size. Put a couple of guide strips around and use a flush trim bit. Only thing is you would need some fairly thick guide strips as a top bearing flush trim bit needs to be fully extended to work for you. There are several other ways but that would be my choice. Another consideration is the radius of the plate corners, seems like a fairly large radius but I'm not sure what it is. Might be able to get a rabbeting bit to work for you.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it a jointech table ?


----------



## DanMasshardt (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the opposite problem. I acquired a jointech aluminum plate and have a woodpeckers table. If you would be interested in trading plates, PM me.


----------



## DanMasshardt (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh, and just for reference, my jointech plate is just a tiny bit loose in the woodpecker table. 

The short sides seem to fit well, but there's a little gap lengthwise.


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

Got some pictures from the web,
I hope you all like it:


----------



## Danimal61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes it is, but a phenolic top, for my table saw. I have the Jointech cabinet makers setup just as your picture shows, but have yet to use it. Any comments on the use of the Jointech system.

Thanks
Danimal61


----------



## Danimal61 (Dec 13, 2009)

I could be interested in the Jointech plate itself, my Woodpecker plate is used with my Triton router in my Woodpecker table. I would like to mount my PC 8529 router in the Jointech table on my table saw. 

Thanks for your reply.

Let me know about the plate.

Danimal61


----------



## Danimal61 (Dec 13, 2009)

Sounds good, what router would fit on your Jointech plate?

Thanks again

Danimal61


----------



## Walty (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey I have a Jointech Router Plate. I just joined so I don't know if you've solved your problem. In any case if anyone else is looking for a jointech router plate let me know.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@Walty Hello and welcome to router forum.
If this is something you want to sell you can list it here Woodworking Classifieds - Router Forums


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodpecker makes a template for their plate. Mine still fit a little tighter than I'd like. I have a Rockler table and the height of the opening was exactly an inch short. Another options is to use four boards, clamped to the table and fitted to the Woodpecker plate. Use a trim bit. I suggest that you slip a playing card or two around the plate so make the opening a little looser. Be sure to tighten up the set screw in the retainer for the bearng. Mine came loose and messed up the rabbet. Didn't affect how the plate sits on the leveling screws, but it is ugly. I used some rough sanding paper to relax the opening just a bit. Wouldn't have had to do that if I'd done the playing card trick. I love the heft of the woodpecker plate, must be nearly and eighth inch thicker than the Rockler one. And the twist lock insert removal is terrific. Kind of costly but it's nice to splurge for something like it.


----------

